# Another Willard report



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll let the pictures do the talking. It was a beautiful day on the pond and thanks to some great friends and thousands of dollars and countless hours spent figuring it out, it paid off tonight. I caught 5 walleye, lost 3, missed 11 hits and caught 1 wiper.[attachment=0:fg7u8xwz]walleye chop.JPG[/attachment:fg7u8xwz][attachment=1:fg7u8xwz]the haul.JPG[/attachment:fg7u8xwz][attachment=2:fg7u8xwz]first one.JPG[/attachment:fg7u8xwz]


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job... bottom bouncin?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Super bottom bouncin'. A new spin on an old tried and true. Pic 3 you can see the bouncer and harness. 8)


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW nicely done. Now I really got to get out there!!!! Them eyes looked healthy. :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*OUTSTANDING JOB* Brody. Yep it's all about putting time on the water and investing. Sounds like an great trip as you got into them fish. Good on ya!!! **** just hope we can get up there again this week and not catch them **** Wiper trolling at .9-1.2 MPH on a frick'n worm harness. Hasn't anyone told Wiper there not suppose to like slow moving items especially WORMS. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job Lh, is that a new boat, have I missed something? That bimini top makes it nice in weather like today. I'll be there tonight, wind, rain or not.....


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Nice job Lh, is that a new boat, have I missed something?


Had the same one for almost 3 years now. :wink:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

My mistake, I believe I've seen this boat several times. I'll say hello next time your in the area, I'm runnin a deep V skeeter. Good luck and hold those wipers off for another week or so will ya? They have a way of beating the walleye to the punch. skeet


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> My mistake, I believe I've seen this boat several times. I'll say hello next time your in the area, I'm runnin a deep V skeeter. Good luck and hold those wipers off for another week or so will ya? They have a way of beating the walleye to the punch. skeet


I have only caught 4 wipers on bottom bouncers. The rest have been walleye and cats. I don't mind catching them this way, atleast it is something to stretch my string. I think it will be much different this year at willard. There are far fewer wipers than last year. I have caught more walleye already than i caught all of last year and more walleye than wipers this year. 8)


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice catch. I'm intrigued by the harness. It appears that it has a standard blade, some type of yellow body and then beads to the front hook and then some type of bait, probably a crawler, but maybe something else. Can you post a pic of it or a description of the harness? It might be the cats meow, as they say, on Utah lake and deer creek. I'm not trying to pry your secret information from you, but if its not a secret you mind sharing, I'd appreciate any info.
Again, a very nice catch!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I did very well on the Wipers last year with bouncers (fire tiger) and don't expect this year to be any different. They were very effective on the north end along with fire tiger cranks about a foot off the bottom. They hit like a freight train and at times break the second hook off the harness and even pull the wire out of the cranks. Can't wait to get after them again.


----------

